

The top ten technology disasters of 2013 - kraljshah
http://top10zspot.com/hi-tech/the-top-ten-technology-disasters-of-2013/

======
gmuslera
#0 Internet, after finding thanks to Snowden's revelations how compromised it
is as a whole by the NSA and associates.

